# Router Table



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Just finished a custom router table. The top and its components are all stock parts from Rockler, but the base cabinet is all custom.

Andy

http://picasaweb.google.com/adpanko


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

adpanko- - I just checked with the Cental New Jersey Code Enforcement people, and they assured me that "home made router tables" are not in compliance with local codes. Just send it to me here in S. Georgia and I will hold it for you until the local codes get changed. :no: That is one of the finest router tables I have seen- PERIOD! You must have spent quite a lot of quality time making that. You want a pat on the back? You've got one, or more. A really quality looking job. Now, I challenge you to make something on it to show us. Thanks so much for sharing. David :thumbup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Norm I mean Andy, Thanks for posting Pics of that great table. That paddle switch is huge but I agree it is sized right for it's purpose.

What are those hinges on the door? are they spring loaded?
.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks PaliBob and David. And David, as for the hinges on the paddle switch piece, they are just cheap basic stainless steel barrel type mortis hinges from Lowes, and I used a cheap magnetic catch. I won't need to open the panel that the switch is on very often, so I didn't put a door/drawer pull or anything on it. I just grab the side of the panel and pull. The magnetic catch isn't over-the-top strong; just strong enough to keep the panel closed.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

nice work, no wheels ?
i dig the draws with the bits in the foam.

How much did you pay for the table ?

_


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I do have a mobile base kit, but I didn't assemble and put in on yet...hopefully this weekend. I think the top was $200 for everything (table, insert plate and fence). It was an additional $40 I think for the accessory kit (three featherboards and the dust port). So basically $240 for all of the essentials. What I really like about the Rockler setup is that it is very customizable. You can get different types of fences or choose from a few different router lifts. Those extra features add to the cost though, especially if you want a lift mechanism.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice. I'm jealous.
Mike


----------

